# [SOLVED] does windows 10 have fax program



## tierra

I was just wondering if windows 10 still has a fax program like windows fax and scan?

Thank you.


----------



## koala

*Re: does windows 10 have fax program*

A quick google of "windows 10 fax" gives this: Help Windows 10 has no fax and scan function, where is it?


> Don't panic, even the new Windows 10 has a fax and scan function to scan a page on the fly as a document and send as a fax!
> 
> The quickest way to open the windows and fax and scan software with the command WFS, stands for (Windows Fax Scan)
> 
> Start the Windows 10 run dialog and simply type the WFS command, this will start the Windows 10 fax and scan software.
> 
> If an email client program is installed, you can send the scanned documents as an e-mail or fax. The default folder for the scanned documents is: Documents \ Scanned Documents


----------



## tierra

*Re: does windows 10 have fax program*

Hi koala,

Thank you for the info. 

So, does this mean with a regular document (office Word 2010 - does that still work on windows 10? or do I need new version?), I can just go to print as usual and choose fax and go on as before? It looked a bit more complicated to find and not sure about using, in general.


----------



## koala

*Re: does windows 10 have fax program*

Will Windows 10 make my Office 2010 ineffective? - Microsoft Community


Andre Da Costa (MVP) said:


> Which versions of Microsoft Office work on Windows 10?
> The following versions of Microsoft Office with the latest Service Packs have been confirmed to be compatible with Windows 10:
> Office 2016 Preview
> Office 2013/Office 365
> *Office 2010*
> Office 2007
> Older versions of Office such as Office 2003 and Office XP are not certified compatible with Windows 10 but might work using compatibility mode.


You don't have to upgrade to Windows 10 as soon as it's released in a few weeks time. You can wait for up to a year and still get it for free, so if you're worried about any of your programs or features not being fully compatible, stick with your current Windows for at least a couple of months.


----------



## tierra

*Re: does windows 10 have fax program*

Thank you very much for your help - koala!


----------



## NebOldGeek

I made the switch a couple of days ago and I like it. 

The above method of searching did not net any results. 

I went to \Windows\System32 folder and found the WSF.exe and Pinned it to my start menu. Now it works just fine.

Always nice to have a second method, in case the first does not cover all situations ....


----------

